# What team was that, representing the USA?



## Kicknit22 (Jan 27, 2019)

That game vs Panama was pretty fun to watch. They played with a style and skill that I haven’t seen in quite a while. Cool!


----------



## MWN (Jan 27, 2019)

It was our B squad against Panama's C squad.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Jan 27, 2019)

Interesting!  I’ll take our B squad.


----------



## MWN (Jan 27, 2019)

It was very sloppy in the first half, which I suppose was to be expected.  The Panama roster was young and made up entirely of their domestic players.  Just like the US (MLS scrubs).  With International leagues still playing and the real talent for both sides tied up in leagues/games that matter, this game was nonetheless entertaining.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 28, 2019)

MWN said:


> It was very sloppy in the first half, which I suppose was to be expected.  The Panama roster was young and made up entirely of their domestic players.  Just like the US (MLS scrubs).  With International leagues still playing and the real talent for both sides tied up in leagues/games that matter, this game was nonetheless entertaining.


The style of play. That's what I liked in the second half. If that is the style the USMNT is going to try to play moving forward then they will be an enjoyable team to watch.


----------



## MWN (Jan 28, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> The style of play. That's what I liked in the second half. If that is the style the USMNT is going to try to play moving forward then they will be an enjoyable team to watch.


The word for now is Berhalter has a plan and the camp helped instill that plan.  I'm a little less optimistic because the A team really wasn't there for both teams.  Plans tend to work really well against overmatched opponents, its when the opponent is equal or more talented that plans blow up.  We can take this first step and at least feel positive.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 28, 2019)

The tactics looked good. Some of the touches were a bit rough.  But I’ll take an attacking style, with purpose and a few bad touches over bunker ball. 
I hope Bradley bought everyone at least a few nice dinners.  His salary of $6 million is quite a bit more than the $54k that Corey Baird makes.


----------



## younothat (Jan 28, 2019)

Good start, I'm going to remain optimistic that the younger team continues to grow, get better, and plays a attractive style.   The change is for the better so far so good 
https://www.cbssports.com/soccer/news/usa-vs-panama-score-takeaways-young-usmnt-impresses-in-berhalters-debut-mihailovic-scores-winning-goal/


----------

